# V Aerry vom schwarzen Troll SCH3, FH x Tina von den Wolfen IPO1



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Breeding and Training in one hand.
We know what we breed; we train what we breed

Our N litter is a focused and a huge pedigree combination of the top European workings lines that are sought after. This will be the 1st time this combination will be in the USA. This is a breeding that has been planned for quite some time. 6 males and 1 female whelped on 7/4. Both Tina and Aerry are working titled, temperament tested, show and breed surveyed, and hip certified. The litter will be SV registered under the von Tajgetosz name.

http://www.k9imports.com/Litters.htm

5,5 - 5 V Fero vom Zeuterner Himmelreich
5 – 5 V Harro aus der Lechrainstadt
5 – 5 V Falko von Haus Sindern
5 – 5 V Ork vom Wolfendobel

The sire is the well known Amigo vom Bracheler See son, Aerry vom schwarzen Troll. He is V rated, KK1 SCH 3, FH "a1"working line male from Germany; one of best known and proven producing Amigo sons. Aerry is a substantial male, with true intensity, drive, aggression and a very strong physical presence; something that is not seen often. 

Aerry is a proven producer of working dogs; used at stud by some of the top working kennels. Breeders such as von Haus Lohe, vom Kammberg, von Schifflache (multiple times), von den Wolfen, von den Wilden Rabbits, Rittmeister, Satoris, Aritar Bastet to name a few. Not only used at stud in Germany, but in other countries.

The dam is Tina von den Wolfen, IPO1, KK2, "a1". Tina is a V Falk von der Wolfen daughter; same pedigree, different litter to V rated Falko vom Wolfsblick Sch 3. Falk was bred, trained, and shown by Thomas Lapp (trainer, breeder, helper, World competitor, SV judge) of von den Wolfen (Germany). 

Evaluation and selection is being done by Gabor Szilasi. Over 40 years of military, certified, consistent, hands on, documented experience in selection, training and working dogs from a puppy to World Level with handler, owner trained dogs.

Contact: Gabor Szilasi [email protected] 615-714-4737
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/www.k9imports.com


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Updated fotos of puppies.

Very open puppies, solid nerves. Vocal, gripping, biting, chasing.

Solid bone, very nice structure.

More info to be updated on site.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVjO8Zu_U5A

Taken today....


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Rag work...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkwSJtISJ2U


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Nando von Tajgetsoz available

www.youtube.com/watch: Nando rag work

Excellent pedigree known for producing working dogs. Exceptional sable male for high level working home. He is intense, focused and open. Crate and travel traned; crate and trailer. 

Fully vaccinated, including rabies. Micro-chipped.He is not for beginners in sport, there is a lot of intensity and push here and super grips.Tenacious, confident and very driven.


----------

